# Fogger vs vaporizer



## Ben10 (Feb 20, 2017)

What is more effective fogging or vaporizer with OA?

I was thinking about getting this if it's more effective than fogging.

Mite Oxalic Acid Vaporizer v.03.25 - by Scott Bee Farm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ150BL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_bYorDbG40KA6K


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

You have more control on dosage with vaporizer. With the fogger you are somewhat guessing dosage and there is a fog that you have to protect yourself from. You need a decent gas mask. With vaporizer you can turn it on and stand up wind. If you have a lot of hives a vaporizer will take forever. I have used a corked chemistry flask with a hose. I heated with torch. Works OK, you can see the OA melt so you don't burn it. Slow like a vaporizer but cheap.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Put 20 hives in a yard to play around with oxalic. Not pulling any honey or selling bees from this area. Fogger had very little if any of positive results. Vap was from a pro-vap and two different styles made from a man in Virginia, (anyone that pm's me I will be glad to share his name). Price in vap's were extremely different but results all mirrored each other. For my opinion, this time of year MAQ's are a better bang for the buck. Put them on once and done, forget pulling honey, going back 5 or 7 times, but that's just me


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Ben10 said:


> What is more effective fogging or vaporizer with OA?
> 
> I was thinking about getting this if it's more effective than fogging.
> 
> Mite Oxalic Acid Vaporizer v.03.25 - by Scott Bee Farm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ150BL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_bYorDbG40KA6K


We use a Vaporizer. If you have several hives make sure you get one that can be dunked in water to cool it or you will need to wait for it to cool between uses. Personally we use MAQ's and OA vap, depending on the season and what's going on in the hive.


----------



## Ben10 (Feb 20, 2017)

TroyT said:


> We use a Vaporizer. If you have several hives make sure you get one that can be dunked in water to cool it or you will need to wait for it to cool between uses. Personally we use MAQ's and OA vap, depending on the season and what's going on in the hive.


I ended up getting a vaporizer, I used it for 3 weeks and seemed to be fine. I did buy one that could be dunked. The 3 week thing is annoying though.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Ben10 said:


> I ended up getting a vaporizer, I used it for 3 weeks and seemed to be fine. I did buy one that could be dunked. The 3 week thing is annoying though.


I agree the 3 week thing is a pain. I've use MQS but the last time I used them on a hive with a major mite load, we Vaped them and got a drop of about 300 mites. So the MQS didn't really push the mite numbers down low enough IMO. So we are vaping until the drop count gets reasonable even if that means more than 3 treatments.


----------

